# BBC - Wood Norton Training Facility (ETD) - Feb '11



## Derelict-UK (Feb 19, 2011)

**PIC HEAVY**

BBC Wood Norton was mainly used as the Engineering Training Department (ETD) where sound engineers would go on courses and learn important stuff. 

A good history site (with pics) can be found here... http://www.bakerlite.co.uk/wood_norton.htm

The site also has it's very own Nuclear Bunker, surrounded by CCTV of all kinds, including the biggest ball camera I have seen for quite a while!

The bunker is linked to a few areas including the mast we saw at the top of the hill (aptly named, 'Tunnel Hill'), you can also see air vents located next to the mast (now used by Vodafone).

The BBC drafted in extra staff and equipment/generators back in 1999 in preparation for the Millennium Bug, which never actually did anything! 

The bunker recently housed Radio 4 whilst a refit of the London studios was taking place.

Last year I tried to get more info/plans of the bunker under the Freedom of Information Act, but got this reply from the BBC...



> We are withholding information relating to the BBC’s site at Wood Norton under section 24
> (national security). If information about processes and equipment at emergency broadcasting sites
> were disclosed, this could enable others to attack or disable our networks, or those operated to
> provide services to us, and would possibly prevent us from delivering information to the public in
> ...



For the whole set, please view my flickr account... http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157626088991102/

Visited with The Engineer and DHL, A good days explore.

Pics...

'The Phoenix Club', Unfortunately Brian Potter wasn't around to say hello!

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





Ashbridge was one of the many accommodation blocks for the BBC employees....

8.





9.





10.





11.





12. BBC Wood Norton Kettle...





13. 'Wasp Massacre'





14.





15.





16.





17.





18.





19.





20.






Continued in the next post....


----------



## Derelict-UK (Feb 19, 2011)

21.





22.





23. This little hut seemed to control a water pump (manual wheel to twist), to where, I do not know.





24.





25.





26. Yes, that is a big ass satellite!





27.





28.





This was the old open air swimming pool, it has since been filled in, check this link out to see it in it's prime.. http://www.flickr.com/photos/russell_w_b/3951703624/in/set-72157622441573530/

29.





30.





31.






Now we go and see if we can check out some of the other site...

32. The full on ANPR cam BBC bunker road block/gate/entrance...





33. One of the BBC buildings, this was the one with the mahoosive ball cam on, so we stayed clear!





34. The radio mast at the top of 'Tunnel Hill'...





35.





36. Air Vents?





37. A rather hefty door for a switch room don't you think?






*D-UK*


----------



## King Al (Feb 19, 2011)

Great find D-UK, loads of interesting bits in there  Great pics too


----------



## professor frink (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice pics, looks a good day out.

Wouldn't mind a look around inside that bunker either.


----------



## RichardH (Feb 19, 2011)

Cracking set of pics.

It's criminal that a site like that should be left to rot. Well, it's not, but it should be.

If I ruled the world....(every day would be the first day of spring)...


----------



## Zotez (Feb 19, 2011)

What a great site, yet another to add to the list, thanks!


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 19, 2011)

RichardH said:


> If I ruled the world....(every day would be the first day of spring)...


and...every heart would have a new song to sing... 

What a great place for a good wander. Stuff for everyone's taste, by the look of it. Me, I love the little pump house, derelict greenhouse and the poolside chairs.


----------



## TK421 (Feb 20, 2011)

Great to see a new explore, I have not seen this one before. Looks a big site in reasonable condition considering its disused. Great report mate!


----------



## cookiefeet (Feb 20, 2011)

What is that in Picture 14? 
it looks like some sort of timer lock


----------



## godzilla73 (Feb 20, 2011)

_'The Phoenix Club', Unfortunately Brian Potter wasn't around to say hello_

"GERRY! There's a drunk horse in me cabaret suite"

Wood Norton was if I remember one of three BBC facilities that had underground complexes to them - the other two being Tatsfield and Caversham. All three had specific engineering roles, that were to do with broadcasting technology.Its also interesting to note that about the same time they closed this they also closed Kingswood Warren. See this link for more info
http://www.bbc.co.uk/historyofthebbc/collections/buildings/kingswood_warren.shtml

which had anechoic chamber in it. Guess its just them engaging in cost cutting as they move everything to Salford 

This is a really interesting site though D-UK with lots of interesting bits to it. Thanks for sharing.
GDZ


----------



## Richard Davies (Feb 20, 2011)

The BBC used some parts of this as a location for Doctor Who, as well as some other places in the area.

http://www.doctorwholocations.net/locations/woodnorton


----------



## JHML1 (Feb 21, 2011)

I began my career in the beeb here, on the three month intensive engineering training "A" course, known to all techies who joined the corporation throughout the 70's and 80's - it began with the volt and ended with the principles of video tape recording. It felt rather like a public school or university college; the exam routine was ferocious - a multiple choice test at the end of each week, followed by a full exam at the end of each month. it was permissable to fail just one of the weekly tests, but a second fail would lead to instant "Termination" - the attitiude being that if you couldn't cope with the stress and demands of the course, you were unlikely to cope with the demands of live broadcasting!

The "bunker" was a major magnet for inquisitive students, and eventually came into use as part of the training facility - I believe that it had a particular model of continuity suite sound desk in it. Our course used the bunker studio area as a TV production area - it was semi-underground, rather cold, and not particularly pleasant to spend any time in!

The rest of the training school included a full sized tv studio, radio studios, lecture rooms, accommodation blocks, sports areas, and the club building. I returned there for a "technical operator" course in 1980, but Wood Norton was greatly reduced in it's operations during the nineties, when recruitment to engineering, sound and camera departments was largely curtailed, and training effectively outsourced to, for example, Ravensbourne College. 

The Wood Norton exeperience has stayed with me - and I guess most who had the priviledge of being a student there - over all the 30 odd years of my career in TV - fantastic training, in a fantastic facility. It's sad to see it so abandoned - the BBC sold off the accommodation and Wood Norton Hall, which became a hotel and conference centre. Training still continues there though, under the BBC Academy - http://www.bbctraining.com/facilitiesWN.asp , in the technical facilities.


----------



## Em_Ux (Feb 21, 2011)

What a cracking find....thanks for sharing


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Feb 24, 2011)

Awesome write up mate, great read!


----------

